# Organic Style magazine canceled - write to Rodale!



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

OK, so I realize this might not be a hardcore activisim issue, but... if you've ever seen the magazine you can probably agree that it looked like it just might be the bridge to taking the organic lifestyle mainstream. That's the main reason I am so disappointed it got canceled. We have to keep putting this message out there or it will never catch on. Organic style was a very pretty, glossy, supermarket mag that looked like the answer to making the mainstream at least think twice about their ways.

If you care about this issue, please write to Rodale and tell them that you are disappointed they canceled Organic Style and that it should be reinstated!! Here is their e-mail:

[email protected]


----------



## Mermaidmomma (Oct 21, 2005)

WHAT??? I was a subscriber for years, but due to $$$ issues I ended all my mag subsciptions last year. OS was one of my FAVORITE mags!!! I'm sooooo upset! Do you know why they cancelled it?


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I had NO CLUE it got cancelled....


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh man....And I just sent in a card for a free one year sub.
I am not happy.
I will write


----------



## Brinda (Oct 28, 2005)

What?? I've got a subscription to it!!


----------



## CaraboosMama (Mar 31, 2005)

I was really disappointed too. They are sending me Prevention for the remainder of my subscription....how is that at all a similar replacement?!?







:


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I called OS when I stumbled across the cancellation notice on the internet and they said it was a "business decision" to cancel the mag. A bad one, IMO!!

The lady I spoke to asked me to write in and you guys should too. If enough subscribers express disappointment, they might bring it back, you never know.


----------



## kaydee (Aug 13, 2004)

Rodale was losing lots of $ on the magazine. I doubt that they will resurrect it, but it doesn't hurt to let them know what you liked about it--maybe they will keep your suggestions in mind for future ventures.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraboosMama*
I was really disappointed too. They are sending me Prevention for the remainder of my subscription....how is that at all a similar replacement?!?







:

So THAT is why that crappy Prevention magazine showed up in my mailbox!! I couldn't figure out how the heck I'd been subscribed! I have not received any notification from Rodale, nor have I received a response from my email inquiry.

My mom used to read Prevention around 15-20 years ago when it was much better and not so mainstream. She ditched it over 10 years ago because it is just terrible and I'd have to agree.


----------



## frowningfrog (Aug 25, 2005)

well ..I just got my notification card in the mail..







...telling me that Orgainic Style mag. is no longer..
I orderd a few mags. from my delta sky miles..for free and this mag was one of them,....instead they are offering my Bicycle magazine....'how sad..


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

What?! I have a 3 yr sub and haven't gotten a notice!


----------



## taz925 (Nov 29, 2001)

I got the notice and I am getting Organic Gardening. Interesting how different people are getting different replacements.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Are they giving you a choice of replacement mag and is it for the remainder of the sub?


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I have a subscription too & have yet to recieve a notice. I would hope they would let you choose which magazine they will replace OS with or else give a refund.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Okay, someone is getting Bicycling magazine? I would much rather have that than Prevention! Prevention SUCKS! I used to road race so Bicycling magazine would have been much better for me.







Rodale still has NOT answered my email about my subscription. I think I will email and complain about not having a choice as Prevention will just go in the garbage each time it arrives.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TechnoGranola*
Okay, someone is getting Bicycling magazine? I would much rather have that than Prevention! Prevention SUCKS! I used to road race so Bicycling magazine would have been much better for me.







Rodale still has NOT answered my email about my subscription. I think I will email and complain about not having a choice as Prevention will just go in the garbage each time it arrives.


If I get the Bicyling one i'll trade ya


----------



## blastomom (Jun 11, 2004)

Anyone have any luck switching replacement mags? Prevention is one of the worst magazines I've seen. I would love to get OG instead.


----------



## mum2be (Jul 6, 2005)

That's why I'm getting Backpacker instead! I was so confused...and I was all excited about getting this mag. That stinks


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Just off the phone with them. They gave out the replacement magazines depending on how much of your sub you had remaining. He said that they also try to send something similar to OS to which I asked him, "Do you know that OS & Prevention magazine are _nothing_ alike?" If you are unhappy with the replacement magazine they are sending you can call them 1-800-365-3276. HTH! I am getting Body & Soul magazine.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I called and was told I didn't have any choice of mag to pick and had been switched to Experience Life mag http://www.lifetimefitness.com/magazine and if I didn't like it I could cancel and get a refund when the first issue arrived which should be this week.


----------



## pjs (Mar 30, 2005)

I was wondering why I kept getting prevention...


----------



## royaloakmi (Mar 2, 2005)

I'm getting Prevention too and it sucks.


----------



## sammysmammy (Nov 21, 2002)

Oh my Gosh....my best friend just bought me a subscription to Organic Style for Christmas...............uh,I guess I won't be getting it,huh?I love magazines but there are very few that are worth the time anymore.What a shame







:


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Just a warning, Rodale's customer service sucks, and their handling of these issues sucks worse.

A few years ago, they spun Organic Style off of Organic Gardening. They renamed Organic Gardening "OG". I had a subscription to Organic Gardening, had for several years. One day I mysteriously started getting Organic Style. I didn't care for it very much, I felt it was full of overpriced ways to look like you have an all natural lifestyle. Three months I got it, and figured Rodale was just really generous with their teaser issues. Then I noticed that I hadn't gotten an OG in a while...

I called and was told that when they spun off the magazine, they split OG's subscription base based on your "prior purchases". WTF did they know about any of my "prior purchases"? If they did, they'd have known that I buy tons of organic gardening supplies and books. I was livid. I said, "I subscribed to a GARDENING magazine. If I'd wanted a lifestyle magazine, why on earth would I have subscribed to a GARDENING magazine?" They said, oh, we sent you a letter telling you we were switching your subscription. Bull dookey. If they did, it must have been tucked in one of the renewal notices that they start sending you before your first issue ever even arrives. I told them I wanted all the back issues I was missing, and I would be cancelling my subscription. Mother Earth News has had my business ever since.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone else has yet to recieve an issue of their replacement magazine? I haven't recieved a notice or a replacement magazine







:


----------



## JunebugsMom (Jan 8, 2006)

I just got my replacement issue of Organic Gardening the other day...which is just lovely since I don't garden at all!







:


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Nope - I've got nothing. I'm out several months already...ugh.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

I got mine a week or 2 ago, still haven't looked at it.


----------



## CaliMommie (Feb 11, 2004)

I was told to expect Body & Soul Magazine, but nada. Not even a notice of the mag being canceled. I had a hunch I wasn't the only one. Sucks all around though.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

I did get body & soul. It's actually not as bad as it sounds...certainly better than prevention.


----------



## MamaE (May 1, 2004)

I'm getting OG. It's fine since I garden, but it's a lot thinner than OS and doesn't contain anything other than gardening info, of course. No more exposes on fluoride and high fructose corn syrup. Still mad about OS.







:


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

hi
sorry i did not post earlier - i heard about this a few weeks ago and then searched the website to confirm. bummer
i had been reading this mag on an off since the beginning....i am sad to see it go !
the reasons did not sound very specific...i am sure $ was the main issue but i am surprised ..i see much smaller mags make it but i don't know all the history behind magazines!

guess i will have to write a letter!


----------



## mamaGjr (Jul 30, 2004)

Okay
i just read all the way from the beginning of this thread! wow I am so Peeved at rodale!
i took a look at their mags and i guess i will be cancelling my runner's world subscription b/c of this mess! i can't believe how poorly they have dealt with this! i am so glad that my sub to OS ran out a long while ago! i would NOT accept a replacement mag ! esp not prevention!


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

I got Body and Soul, and I don't think it's much better than the freebie magazines at the heath food stores. What's particularly horrible is the way we've been so poorly notified. I answered every poll they ever sent, read OS since the preview issue,and been "loyal" to this magazine, even when some of the editors were screwing around with the format.Would it have been such a chore to tell their subscribers the magazine was folding?


----------



## DarkHorseMama (Mar 8, 2003)

Subscribed to Organic Style last summer, got about 2-3 issues before they stopped arriving in my mailbox. I finally got a notice a couple of months later indicating that OS had stopped production and they were substituting Organic Gardening for the remainder of the paid subscription.









It doesn't help me, I live on about a 1/8th of an acre. I send them to my auntie in South Africa.


----------



## Mama2Bug (Feb 18, 2005)

They sent me an issue of "Experience Life" as a replacement. It is an _okay_ magazine, though not as cool as Organic Style. I only recieved that one issue though. They haven't sent me anything since.


----------



## wildecent (May 24, 2005)

Is Experience Life a health mag, or self help-ish?


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JunebugsMom*
I just got my replacement issue of Organic Gardening the other day...which is just lovely since I don't garden at all!







:

Same here, thppppppppppppp.

I wasn't hugely in love with OS, but it was a decent read, relatively inexpensive for a mag, and at least minimally related to my actual life.

Blech.


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

we had a two year free subscription to it... i thought it had a fundamental flaw... in order to be *really* green one must curb one's desire to buy buy buy... i mean rampant consumerism/capitalism really is at the bottom of our environmental issues... and this magazine was all about buy buy buy... i thought it was kinda like "here, put this little band-aid on, and you can forget about that big cancer growing out of your head... and then just go back to buy buy buy without any guilt."

i donated all of them (and "health" a magazine that "looked" to be about natural health but i think was funded entirely by pharmecutical companies! oh and "shape" fit pregnancy too) to my chiropractor and they all disappeared from her office in a matter of weeks!

OS just seemed kinda self contridictory and maybe that is why it failed... i'll just go back to reading my mother earth news and utne reader now....


----------



## purplegirl (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok, I am pissed. That explains why I just got car and driver magazine







: Ugh, why didn't they give us notice and choices?!


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

: I am getting Experience. It really blows.







I'd rather have my money back.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

I actually cancelled my sub to Organic Style after a couple of issues. It was just a little too mainstream for me and advertised a lot of products that I could not agree with. However, I can see how it could lead a few more people into buying a few more things organic and it is way better than Ladies Home Journal and the like--so it is a bummer that it was cancelled. I am sorry for all of you who are getting mags that are so far off from your beliefs--you would think they would know you would want something a little like Organic Style.


----------



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaraboosMama*
I was really disappointed too. They are sending me Prevention for the remainder of my subscription....how is that at all a similar replacement?!?







:

That magazine certainly is not an adequate replacement! I really loved OS. I didn't realize it was being cancelled.


----------



## ADLH (Feb 4, 2004)

I lost faith in Rodale long ago. The way they are handling this just confirms that. I don't want to get involved w/ them again. They do have some good gardening resources, but Prevention and all of its book spin-offs are useless. If I find myself wanting to read any of their publications I make sure NOT to order it directly from them or I will find a steady stream of junk in my mailbox.

That said, I'm sorry to see Organic Style go. I agree w/ others who have commented on its commercialism, but it was a step in the right direction for those who are going to buy an entire new wardrobe every season anyway. Even those who buy infrequently like to know their organic alternatives. I guess I don't need to worry about not being able to afford to advertise in OS anymore, lol!

Best








Audra


----------

